# motor disco rigido



## tonyvai (Jul 12, 2007)

hola tengo la idea de reciclar el motor de un disco rigido  samsung de 40gb pero en realidad no conozco su funsionamiento lo unico que necesito es hacerlo girar alguien tendra alguna idea


----------



## 207324 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mira aqui se esta hablando de lo mismo quiza tambien puedas participar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/56379/


----------

